# technical difficulties



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

the web site screwing up for anyone else today? 
or is it just me :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

mine goes all crazy when i try and post or edit, never know where im going to end up. sometimes it will double post and i have to delete one.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, mod is gaslighting us!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Hmmmm, mod is gaslighting us!


lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it was loading funny earlier today too.
smaller page and the writing was really small.
sometimes i will reload a page and it goes to a complete different page or goes to delete post page.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah we were having issues yesterday. db errors every time a page loaded. I got 15k emails from the server letting me know about it


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

please let the reason be because you are finally changing the color scheme


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> please let the reason be because you are finally changing the color scheme


L
O
L
!

:rofl:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> Yeah we were having issues yesterday. db errors every time a page loaded. I got 15k emails from the server letting me know about it


Wouldn't it be great if our relationships had similar warning systems?

Ceiling cat! Does it chase ceiling mice?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> :rofl::rofl: It's the ceiling cat!


 :scratchhead:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Almostrecovered said:


> please let the reason be because you are finally changing the color scheme


We are! That's not why though. New design is in the works. Maybe after tax season we will get it going.


----------



## VENOMIZED_199 (Feb 4, 2012)

Have any of you tried a different browser ie; Google Chrome? or is your machine loaded with malware. I would also download MalwareBytes and run a scan. Do a full scan of your machine and delete all objects by clicking on next and selecting them all. You will be surprised on how you will find.

Bill...


----------

